# Oso Knows I'm Pregnant



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

So, I don't know for certain if this is why his behavior has changed. But, just recently, Oso has switched his velcro from my husband to me. He is following me everywhere and wants to be touching. He also seems a bit more protective of me. This very moment, he is laying not at my feet, but on top of my feet. 

I told my husband how Oso has been following me (even to a position two feet away) and he guessed that it was because he can sense the baby. Oso has put his head on my stomach more than once, I wonder if he can actually pick up a heartbeat??

I googled and I guess sometimes dogs do pick up on this. 

Anyways, just thought it was cute and I'd throw it out there. We do adore our little boy.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

L2L - Congratulations!!!!!!!
I am a firm believer dogs can sense any changes in human body, it is so sweet Oso is "protecting" you and a baby


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

And now, we know as well 


Seriously, dogs pick up our emotions better than many people. 

When my back was hurting Sam would not jump around me at all. 


Congrats.


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Congrats L2L!!!!  Yeah Oso is likely picking up on changes in you. Vs are so in tune with their people it's scary!


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Congrats L2L!!! That's wonderful. Dogs can totally pick up on that sort of thing.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, Congratulations, L2L!! 

I'm sure our dogs are WAY more sensitive than we can even begin to appreciate. I must be careful not to get annoyed by ANYTHING, or Willie can tell. In a way, this is good for my blood pressure. I just can't let the little stuff bother me, or it really affects him, too. Physical changes... well, it goes without saying. Their sense of smell is something like 3 million times more acute than ours. Can't even imagine that.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks all. It is fun to have a little protector!


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Late to the party but congratulations L2L 

While chatting to somebody recently about the impact of having a puppy in our life they commented it was like having a baby. Having had three in our lives I expressed the opinion that in the short term a puppy was harder because puppies required more attention and babies didn't ever chew the skirting boards......I hope Oso won't be teaching your baby any bad habits!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Haha, Lyra. 

When Oso was a puppy, my mom kept saying having a puppy was harder than an infant. Honestly, I don't believe it but what a relief if that were true 

At this point, Oso is a good boy - he's even graduated from his crate. The baby can chew on his little teething ring though while Oso on his bone. It will be a happy life!! ;D


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Congrats!

I am sure Oso knows. I have cold at the moment and Mac is even more Velcro then normal. Best thing is that he can cuddle me all he wants as he can't catch the cold off me.


----------

